# Hogging......Bedding BBW's as a sport!!!!!!



## chunkeymonkey (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok Someone sent me this article and this is what scares me being a BBW.......This is something I have a huge problem with. Have any of you ever heard about hogging?
Here is the link to this article.

http://www.clevescene.com/issues/2003-10-01/news/feature.html


----------



## Tooz (Mar 22, 2007)

I've heard of this and I think it's ridiculous.
Luckily, I'd never go home with some shrimpdick from a bar.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 22, 2007)

Yup, been around forever and a day. 

When guys say they approach a big girl in public and she gives them a hard time or a cold shoulder... this is one of the reasons. It's just shitty all around, and it's sad that so many girls fall for it, or just don't give a crap that they're being treated that way.

Haha, I was about to post about a really old article I read about it, so they just keep rehashing the same stuff... but I just clicked the link and realized this IS the old article, it's from 2003.


----------



## mr_nick (Mar 22, 2007)

thats awful, some people are such arseholes.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 22, 2007)

*God forgive me... if I meet one of this hogging players... I would put them in the jail, where prisioners would play another kind of sport with them!!!*


----------



## elle camino (Mar 22, 2007)

wow. 
that's so depressing.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 22, 2007)

elle camino said:


> wow.
> that's so depressing.



It is, but it's not at the same time. Someone needs to get to these women and like...clue them in. >_>


----------



## elle camino (Mar 22, 2007)

absolutely. when i say it's depressing, honestly about 60% of the sentiment is in regards to the fact that this would be impossible without women consenting. 
blegh.

i'm going to tell myself it's from a disreputable website and is probably all bullshit. 
like articles in vice. 

yep.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 22, 2007)

elle camino said:


> absolutely. when i say it's depressing, honestly about 60% of the sentiment is in regards to the fact that this would be impossible without women consenting.
> blegh.
> 
> i'm going to tell myself it's from a disreputable website and is probably all bullshit.
> ...


I go down to the Cleveland area a lot.

Maybe I could kick some ass next time I'm down.


----------



## Tina (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, the whole thing is offensive. 

Found this on CafePress last night when I was doing a search for something else. I think I'm going to call them tomorrow and complain to see if they will remove it. There are a lot of things they do not allow and I think fat descrimination should be one of them. If others want to do the same, that would be cool.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 22, 2007)

Tina said:


> Yeah, the whole thing is offensive.
> 
> Found this on CafePress last night when I was doing a search for something else. I think I'm going to call them tomorrow and complain to see if they will remove it. There are a lot of things they do not allow and I think fat descrimination should be one of them. If others want to do the same, that would be cool.



Count me in.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 22, 2007)

I've heard about this in the past. All I can say is: Pathetic Fools!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, that is really awful. It also sucks for anyone who has heard of this sort of thing and is weary of anyone that hits on them. It definitely makes it difficult when you're a legit FA and women are already apprehensive about it. 

Actually, this is just straight up effed up. 

Urge.To.Dress.In.Drag.And.Go.To.Club.As.Fat.Girl.And.Get.Hit.On

.And.Perform.Castration.In.Dark.Alley.Rising.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Mar 22, 2007)

Tina said:


> Yeah, the whole thing is offensive.
> 
> Found this on CafePress last night when I was doing a search for something else. I think I'm going to call them tomorrow and complain to see if they will remove it. There are a lot of things they do not allow and I think fat descrimination should be one of them. If others want to do the same, that would be cool.



I am in .....This should not be allowed.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 22, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Count me in.



As deplorable as that is. Think of it as sort of an idiot badge.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 22, 2007)

*pukes* .


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 22, 2007)

I'n not gonna look, but that stuff about "hogging" has been circulating for several years. I think it's a bunch of sensationalistic crap, just people writing an offensive "news" story to generate shock.


----------



## Zoom (Mar 22, 2007)

The article is from 2003. It needs to be from this week so we can all write nasty letters to the editor about this.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 23, 2007)

My mind's bogglin. Can hear the synapses clankin together. Not the least of which is about how that article is _written_....nuts.


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 23, 2007)

Nothing new, guys were "hoggin' and doggin' back in the day when I was a college student. 

The cyber-age version is fairly new to me though. guys joking about their "pigpens" and "dogpounds" on MySpace. Pigpen meaning they have all or mostly fat women on their friend list. Dogpound meaning they have all or mostly unattractive women on their friend list. 

Assholes are gonna be assholes. 

Tracy


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 23, 2007)

Feh. Just more closet FAs trying to justify their actions to themselves. Bastards.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 23, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Feh. Just more closet FAs trying to justify their actions to themselves. Bastards.



What an interesting viewpoint! I can't expect less from the intelligent and beautiful Renaissance Woman though.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 23, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Feh. Just more closet FAs trying to justify their actions to themselves. Bastards.



It's hard not to think that. I mean, if you're really repulsed by fat women, then there are other ways of expressing that than by having sex with them.

One reason that was one dumb-ass article.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 23, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> What an interesting viewpoint! I can't expect less from the intelligent and beautiful Renaissance Woman though.


I call 'em like I see 'em. The entire story had a "methinks they doth protest too much" feel to it. When I got to the end and the dude admitted he masturbates to images of fat women, that pretty much cinches it, doesn't it? 

Not that I don't enjoy a very nice compliment from a hot young FA. :batting:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 23, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I call 'em like I see 'em. The entire story had a "methinks they doth protest too much" feel to it. When I got to the end and the dude admitted he masturbates to images of fat women, that pretty much cinches it, doesn't it?
> 
> Not that I don't enjoy a very nice compliment from a hot young FA. :batting:



Now a viewpoint with great points to back it up. Holy Barnacles Batman! She could be right!

To the batcave!!  

H'Say Thanks for the compliment too.


----------



## Friday (Mar 23, 2007)

Unfortunately it is done and not just by young men either. My ex-BiL used to work heavy equipment for a contractor and they often stayed out of their home area for weeks at a time. He told my sis that the crew boss (40+) and several of the crew members would throw x amount of dollars in a pot and whoever brought the fattest/ugliest girl back to their room got the pot. One of the few things I ever respected about B was that he found the 'game' to be cruel and disgusting.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote: 

*And many hoggers admit to having few female friends. They see women as alien creatures whose motives are suspect.*

and Quote:

*Within a minute, he and Mark are back to talking about how fat women give better oral, how they're disposable, how the hookup is fun because the woman is willing to be degraded.*

No, not FA's, but looking for any excuse to treat a woman as an object rather than as a person. An excuse to "use" her, and not worry about finding someone worth knowing. At least not in their eyes.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 23, 2007)

BBW Betty said:


> Quote:
> 
> No, not FA's, but looking for any excuse to treat a woman as an object rather than as a person. An excuse to "use" her, and not worry about finding someone worth knowing. At least not in their eyes.



This sounds like the courtship ritual for people with zero self-esteem. What kind of man has to get drunk in order to face talking with a woman? Particularly a woman for whom he has no respect? It almost seems as if the sex is secondary; the object of the game is to find someone to reject. Self-confident people don't need that.
On the other hand, does an intelligent, confident woman let herself be picked up by a complete stranger in a bar, considering how many weirdos there are in the world? How about by a drunken stranger? Does that make it more romantic? It makes me sad to think that (a) there are people -- both male and female -- who put so little value on themselves, and (b) that they then enact a ritual that will end by reinforcing their low self-esteem.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 23, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This sounds like the courtship ritual for people with zero self-esteem. What kind of man has to get drunk in order to face talking with a woman? Particularly a woman for whom he has no respect? It almost seems as if the sex is secondary; the object of the game is to find someone to reject. Self-confident people don't need that.
> On the other hand, does an intelligent, confident woman let herself be picked up by a complete stranger in a bar, considering how many weirdos there are in the world? How about by a drunken stranger? Does that make it more romantic? I*t makes me sad to think that (a) there are people -- both male and female -- who put so little value on themselves, and (b) that they then enact a ritual that will end by reinforcing their low self-esteem*.




I concur- it can't happen unless a woman sells herself short

However, her enabling behavior still doesn't excuse the mindset these boys (and I DO mean BOYS) have been raised into and their abusive behaviors.

and I'm sure if it was previously explained to these women that these guys are "hogging", a lot less of them would be participating.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 23, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Feh. Just more closet FAs trying to justify their actions to themselves. Bastards.



That's what I've always thought, and shame on them. I didn't even read the article, I wasn't in the mood to upset myself... but don't these guys GET that if they BED a fat woman... er... they must be turned on by her to manage it!!! No amount of imagining your fantasy partner can make you hard if your bed partner turns your stomach! :doh:


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 23, 2007)

Tracyarts said:


> Nothing new, guys were "hoggin' and doggin' back in the day when I was a college student.
> 
> The cyber-age version is fairly new to me though. guys joking about their "pigpens" and "dogpounds" on MySpace. Pigpen meaning they have all or mostly fat women on their friend list. Dogpound meaning they have all or mostly unattractive women on their friend list.
> 
> ...


makes us FAs look bad thanks to these assholes.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 23, 2007)

The thing I hate about this story is that it makes me question lots of guys who gave me positive attention in the past. Were they doing this hogging thing? Or were they genuine nice guys who found me attractive? 

No way to know now


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> The thing I hate about this story is that it makes me question lots of guys who gave me positive attention in the past. Were they doing this hogging thing? Or were they genuine nice guys who found me attractive?
> 
> No way to know now



Made me wonder the exact same thing.......

and maybe now we will keep wondering anytime a man approaches us...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> The thing I hate about this story is that it makes me question lots of guys who gave me positive attention in the past. Were they doing this hogging thing? Or were they genuine nice guys who found me attractive?
> 
> No way to know now





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Made me wonder the exact same thing.......
> 
> and maybe now we will keep wondering anytime a man approaches us...



Well I never thought I'd think it, but now I'm thinking hooray for the fact that I didn't get any positive attention from guys for many years here. Guys here are SO in the closet they just wouldn't. And they are SO anti-fat that I can't even see them doing the hogging thing for a "joke".


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> The thing I hate about this story is that it makes me question lots of guys who gave me positive attention in the past. Were they doing this hogging thing? Or were they genuine nice guys who found me attractive?
> 
> No way to know now


I think you'd know.

I vaguely recall being out with friends at a bar many years ago, and some guy tried talking to me, but he said things like "You're a fat little piggy, aren't you?" I told him if he was trying to impress a woman, lines like that weren't going to work, and he had a LOT to learn. He went away. Compare that to guys who say normal and/or complimentary things, and you've got your answer. 

As BBW Betty pointed out, idiots like these guys don't see women as people. Unless the guy is an amazing actor, his attitude is going to come through. I think part of the problem here is that the women these slimeballs prey on have such low self esteem that they can't tell the difference between positive attention and any attention. I don't believe you have that problem, Sam.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 23, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> As BBW Betty pointed out, idiots like these guys don't see women as people. Unless the guy is an amazing actor, his attitude is going to come through.



You know, I agree with that, but on the other hand...if I may sound like my mother for a moment...dudes can be smooth. It is just the tiniest bit tricky--potentially, I guess.

Boy, now I'm mad at these assholes again. I can't stand cowards.

Anyhow...bleah!


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 23, 2007)

My girlfriend showed me this article years ago. Stomach-turning stuff. Here's my LiveJournal post about it.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 23, 2007)

vomit.

i've heard about this before, and it just makes me even more wary than i already am. yet another reason to never date again!! bwaahahhahaaa


----------



## -X- (Mar 23, 2007)

I remember heading about this a while back, not the same article however.... angers me to no end


----------



## Tina (Mar 23, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Well I never thought I'd think it, but now I'm thinking hooray for the fact that I didn't get any positive attention from guys for many years here. Guys here are SO in the closet they just wouldn't. And they are SO anti-fat that I can't even see them doing the hogging thing for a "joke".



Wait a minute, are you serious, Ruby? You think all/most of the the men on this site are in the closet?


----------



## Ash (Mar 23, 2007)

Tina said:


> Wait a minute, are you serious, Ruby? You think all/most of the the men on this site are in the closet?



I think she means in her area, geographically.

That's how I read it, anyway.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Mar 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> The thing I hate about this story is that it makes me question lots of guys who gave me positive attention in the past. Were they doing this hogging thing? Or were they genuine nice guys who found me attractive?
> 
> No way to know now



LOL ......Growing up and always being the girl who was the butt of all the FAT jokes, I grew up extremely insecure. No matter how many times someone told me I was beautiful, I could not trust anyone. If a positive comment came from a family member I saw it as, family has to love you and tell you what you want to hear. If it came from someone I didnt know, I figured they did it as a joke, had a bet or were desperate and I usually never took it seriously. Here are all these FA's that maybe are still working on their own issues with self-confidence, and if they pursue a fat woman who has these skeptical feelings on whether the intentions are sincere, it just makes things that much more difficult. Its sad to know that just as I think I am gaining confidence about myself I am brought back to being the butt of humiliation of someones game making me more bitter ,cynical, and looking for everyones ulterior motive. This really sucks because I dont want to feel this way but at the same time I dont want to be a joke either.....whats a girl to do?????


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 23, 2007)

DITTO, DITTO, DITTO, DITTO, DITTO........ Horrible feeling..... 

My opinion on this hogging???? I want to look in their faces and tell them to grow the fuck up..... could they possibly be any more immature??? Christ.....

(excuse the language, but this pisses me off....)




chunkeymonkey said:


> LOL ......Growing up and always being the girl who was the butt of all the FAT jokes, I grew up extremely insecure. No matter how many times someone told me I was beautiful, I could not trust anyone. If a positive comment came from a family member I saw it as, family has to love you and tell you what you want to hear. If it came from someone I didnt know, I figured they did it as a joke, had a bet or were desperate and I usually never took it seriously. Here are all these FA's that maybe are still working on their own issues with self-confidence, and if they pursue a fat woman who has these skeptical feelings on whether the intentions are sincere, it just makes things that much more difficult. Its sad to know that just as I think I am gaining confidence about myself I am brought back to being the butt of humiliation of someones game making me more bitter ,cynical, and looking for everyones ulterior motive. This really sucks because I dont want to feel this way but at the same time I dont want to be a joke either.....whats a girl to do?????


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 23, 2007)

i posted this at FF and i got pretty much the same responses then some poster had to turn it into a race based thing.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 23, 2007)

Tina said:


> Wait a minute, are you serious, Ruby? You think all/most of the the men on this site are in the closet?



Noooo LOL I mean the guys in Scotland! I think about 99% of the FAs are, for sure. There are NO bbw groups or even a club night. For the simple reason guys will never admit to it. A cultural thing Im sure, very macho thing. Grrrrr. C'est la vie.


----------



## ripley (Mar 23, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I vaguely recall being out with friends at a bar many years ago, and some guy tried talking to me, but he said things like *"You're a fat little piggy, aren't you?"* I told him if he was trying to impress a woman, lines like that weren't going to work, and he had a LOT to learn. He went away. Compare that to guys who say normal and/or complimentary things, and you've got your answer.




I've had almost this same exact thing said to me several times by men from Dims. Some of them consider themselves 'gentleman FAs' and would be very shocked and probably offended if told that the spark they get from saying stuff like this comes from getting off on degrading fat women. I think, unfortunately, that sometimes attraction to fat women is paired with sexual excitement from their degradation, and for a lot of FAs that is our allure.

There IS a difference between saying "I want to feel your blubber on me" and "I want to feel how heavy and soft you are"...and it's not just semantics.


----------



## imfree (Mar 24, 2007)

"Sport", hell!!!, "hogging" is wholesale ABUSE!!!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 24, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Feh. Just more closet FAs trying to justify their actions to themselves. Bastards.



You, ma'am, win a prize.
I'm not sure what, though.

I just agree with you, is all. If only they knew how great it was to be free and content enough to be their true selves.
Though, _*unfortunately*_, ripley brings up a very, very good point... :doh:

*EDIT:* I totally spelled "ripley" wrong, and I apologize. I'm ripley'ing a lot, lately...


----------



## ripley (Mar 24, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> You, ma'am, win a prize.
> I'm not sure what, though.
> 
> I just agree with you, is all. If only they knew how great it was to be free and content enough to be their true selves.
> ...



Why did you bold *and* italicize "unfortunately"??? You're so mean to me, Chimpi!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 24, 2007)

ripley said:


> Why did you bold *and* italicize "unfortunately"??? You're so mean to me, Chimpi!



 I is not mean to you!!! Lets go play batty bat bat! I keed (and I guarentee you that you have no idea what in the world I just meant)

The reason that I *bolded* and _italicized_ the word "unfortunately" had nothing to do with anything in your post except this: "that sometimes attraction to fat women is paired with sexual excitement from their degradation". *Unfortunately*, I think guys such as these "hoggers" might get off on the fact that they're degrading said women... Unfortunately they're a part of this world... Unfortunately, they're still alive to do such things to women... Unfortunately, well... Just unfortunately.

You spelled it correctly, by the way.


----------



## ripley (Mar 24, 2007)

As long as it wasn't _*unfortunately*_ I had to agree with ripley, I'll let you off the hook.


----------



## Mini (Mar 24, 2007)

Deplorable though this may be, I'm surprised anyone's... surprised. To echo the sentiment, assholes were assholes long before Gore invented the intrawebs. Methinks they'll be likewise longer hence.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 24, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> That's what I've always thought, and shame on them. I didn't even read the article, I wasn't in the mood to upset myself... but don't these guys GET that if they BED a fat woman... er... they must be turned on by her to manage it!!! No amount of imagining your fantasy partner can make you hard if your bed partner turns your stomach! :doh:




Yep, I was thinking the same thing Ruby. Mr. Happy ain't gonna rise to the occasion unless he's attracted to his dance partner. It's right up there with bigotted rednecks that take "fags" up on a countryside to rape 'em and beat 'em up.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 24, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Yep, I was thinking the same thing Ruby. Mr. Happy ain't gonna rise to the occasion unless he's attracted to his dance partner. It's right up there with bigotted rednecks that take "fags" up on a countryside to rape 'em and beat 'em up.



The thing is, rape, and I think this crime of "hogging," are not about sex. They are about power, and that's all some people need to get aroused. You can't "have sex" with someone you've dehumanized, but you can *use* sex to further degrade them. 

I was a teacher in a residential treatment center for teenage sex offenders. This was one of the most important distinctions to make. It's objectification, not attraction at all.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Mar 24, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> DITTO, DITTO, DITTO, DITTO, DITTO........ Horrible feeling.....
> 
> My opinion on this hogging???? I want to look in their faces and tell them to grow the fuck up..... could they possibly be any more immature??? Christ.....
> 
> (excuse the language, but this pisses me off....)



I want to do that to..... I dont know what I would do if some one approached me with that intent.........HUMMMMM i might have to work on temporarily insanity deal or going through with the act and video taping it getting the guy to admit he loves fat chicks and being with a fat woman and sticking it up on utube baby.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't want to sound like I'm justifying what these guys are doing because I'm not (no way in hell). However, I have to place some of the responsibility on the girls. I mean the guys straight up say they treat them like dirt and the girls still have sex with them anyway. I'm torn between feeling incredibly sorry for those girls and yet wanting to smack them upside the head. Low self-esteem is one thing...self destruction is another. Fat, lonely, and drunk or not we can do better and deserve better. Much better.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 24, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Fat, lonely, and drunk or not we can do better and deserve better.



Can we call them a bit stupid, too?

'Cause fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life, son.







(Just here for the reference. I concur with much that's been said- the guys are assholes, immature, etc. etc., should be castrated, all that stuff.)


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Mar 24, 2007)

You are right. They are a bunch of tortured individuals desparately caught up in a vortex of self-hate.



Renaissance Woman said:


> Feh. Just more closet FAs trying to justify their actions to themselves. Bastards.


----------



## imfree (Mar 24, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Yep, I was thinking the same thing Ruby. Mr. Happy ain't gonna rise to the occasion unless he's attracted to his dance partner. It's right up there with bigotted rednecks that take "fags" up on a countryside to rape 'em and beat 'em up.


 AMEN, Les! The obvious difference is the mind of the man. A healthy
man can only be sexually arroused if he loves his partner and his partner desires him. It is a VERY SICK man who uses sex to abuse another person!!!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 24, 2007)

i remember when Scene printed this article.. i think I have the issue laying around my mom's house somewhere. i was going to use it for an art project and never did.

guys can be such shit. i am definitely guilty of being one of those girls who gives guys the cold shoulder.. i just don't trust them in a bar/party type situation. i know too many girls who have been used and i'm not the type to just go home with some guy anyway.


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2007)

You know, even if I weighed a hundred pounds more, or a hundred pounds less there is no way you'd catch me giving a guy I just met in a bar a blowjob in the carpark. These girls need more self respect. If they didn't act how they did then there is no way this could continue. If a guy spoke to me the way these guys say they speak to women then I think they'd lose a ball. Not that I think it is the womans fault, the men are just are just as bad, worse actually. They must have no self respect either or be absolutly desperate to sleep with someone they're not attracted to. It sounds to me like they're just using excuses so they don't look "too bad" infront of their "friends".


----------



## imfree (Mar 25, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> You know, even if I weighed a hundred pounds more, or a hundred pounds less there is no way you'd catch me giving a guy I just met in a bar a blowjob in the carpark. These girls need more self respect. If they didn't act how they did then there is no way this could continue. If a guy spoke to me the way these guys say they speak to women then I think they'd lose a ball. Not that I think it is the womans fault, the men are just are just as bad, worse actually. They must have no self respect either or be absolutly desperate to sleep with someone they're not attracted to. It sounds to me like they're just using excuses so they don't look "too bad" infront of their "friends".


 I agree because no person with self-respect is going to have sex without having a real love-relationship first.


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2007)

imfree said:


> I agree because no person with self-respect is going to have sex without having a real love-relationship first.



Thats not really what I'm saying. I think it's OK to have sex with someone if that is what you want but I don't really think someone with any self respect is going to be giving someone a blowjob in a carpark after just meeting them.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 25, 2007)

imfree said:


> I agree because no person with self-respect is going to have sex without having a real love-relationship first.



I think you can have plenty of self respect without having a "real love-relationship" going on and having sex with someone. As always said, as long as both parties are in agreement of where the relationship will be going (or where it won't be going, technically), then I think it is all right to have that sort of thang going on. It certainly does not mean you have no self respect.

However, when a woman just does not care and is willing to do such an act, after not even knowing much about the person at all, and having no idea who that person truly is ... then it can become a problem. Though, that can fall under some contradictory (contradictary?) opinions...


----------



## imfree (Mar 25, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I think you can have plenty of self respect without having a "real love-relationship" going on and having sex with someone. As always said, as long as both parties are in agreement of where the relationship will be going (or where it won't be going, technically), then I think it is all right to have that sort of thang going on. It certainly does not mean you have no self respect.
> 
> However, when a woman just does not care and is willing to do such an act, after not even knowing much about the person at all, and having no idea who that person truly is ... then it can become a problem. Though, that can fall under some contradictory (contradictary?) opinions...


 I see your point. Being in agreement and knowing one's partner
are vital and failure to do so would be lack of self respect.


----------



## KuroBara (Mar 27, 2007)

imfree said:


> I agree because no person with self-respect is going to have sex without having a real love-relationship first.


 

And this is why I'll be the Forever Virgin, at least as long as I'm in the South


----------



## Jes (Mar 27, 2007)

imfree said:


> A healthy
> man can only be sexually arroused if he loves his partner and his partner desires him!



uh...not so sure about this one.

I wonder...does everyone truly believe that a man can't get an erection/complete the sex act unless he's truly attracted to his partner? I've always found a lot of fault with this argument. I personally don't think it's true. 

In the case of the story, yes, i absolutely believe some of these guys are FAs (hello, mr 'i masturbate to fat porn'). Then again, it could simply be that they're conditioned to be aroused by what stimulates them mentally, which could be horrible behavior and power over another's debasement. That's heady stuff. ANd erection-producing, I'm sure.


----------



## imfree (Mar 27, 2007)

Jes said:


> uh...not so sure about this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jes, you do bring up an interesting point, but regardless, it still depends on what's going on in the man's mind. Love, attraction, or physical contact, or the desire to abuse, then to further complicate things, the man may not even fully understand why he even got an errection in the first place.
A few people in these forums question my mental condition, anyway, so my opinions shouldn't be taken too seriously---and that's my disclaimer.


----------



## OggggO (Mar 27, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Thats not really what I'm saying. I think it's OK to have sex with someone if that is what you want but I don't really think someone with any self respect is going to be giving someone a blowjob in a carpark after just meeting them.



That seems to be what these jerks are counting on: being able to get physical gratification from someone they think they don't have to give anything in return. They want free sex and so pic girls they find easy to marginalize so that they don't have to care about the women's feelings when they toss them aside afterwards.


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 28, 2007)

OggggO said:


> That seems to be what these jerks are counting on: being able to get physical gratification from someone they think they don't have to give anything in return. They want free sex and so pic girls they find easy to marginalize so that they don't have to care about the women's feelings when they toss them aside afterwards.



Maybe they just want to get laid without slogging through the shitmire of female emotional hang-ups regarding sex and "loooooove" afterwards.

Nothing wrong with "free sex" as long as both parties know that is all that is taking place and do not have any hidden emotional agendas towards the other party. 

If it was all about just wanting to get laid, there is no need to dehumanize or degrade your partner. There are plenty of women looking for no strings attatched fun who will gladly play honestly and fairly and then walk away with a smile. 

There is a need to degrade the woman. Not sure why, but it is not just sex. Anybody can go out and get "just sex". It's not that difficult. I mean, if push comes to shove you can buy a piece of tail and get off and be done with it. But, like I said, it is not like they *have* to degrade a woman to have no strings attatched sex. There is plenty of that around for the taking. There is something else motivating them. The need to degrade a woman is not related to the desire for no strings attatched sex.

Tracy


----------



## prickly (Mar 28, 2007)

........probably the most clear, objective, and pragmatic response i've seen on this site regarding the question of sex for play. 

as to the core subject of this thread, bullying, objectifying, abusing and degrading are sadly part of the human condition, and just a number of hideous acts of which we are capable. the key thing is that the vast majority are taught and conditioned to forget they were ever capable. just terribly sad that some fuckwits are incapable of being educated.


----------



## OggggO (Mar 28, 2007)

Tracyarts said:


> Maybe they just want to get laid without slogging through the shitmire of female emotional hang-ups regarding sex and "loooooove" afterwards.
> 
> Nothing wrong with "free sex" as long as both parties know that is all that is taking place and do not have any hidden emotional agendas towards the other party.
> 
> ...



You're absolutely right. I didn't even think of most of the points you brought up. Thanks for reminding me that people of both genders are willing to do no strings attached sex which makes what these "guys" are doing all the worse.


----------



## hollyfo (Mar 29, 2007)

this is really disturbing.


----------



## crazygrad (Mar 30, 2007)

Tracy (I hope you're feeling better!) and Betty have hit the nail on the head as to why this so disturbing.

-the element of open degradation and abuse that permeates the practice. I suspect the one guy masturbates to fat porn not because he likes the look (though he might) but because the humiliation is such an intrinsic part of his sexual pleasure, specifically humiliation on the basis of weight, that he can't even fantasize without it.

Some of these stories have objectified women so much that they sound more like serial killers/rapists discussing their practices than men trying to hide what they really find attractive because the "other guys" just won't "get it."


----------



## Damon (Apr 1, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> That's what I've always thought, and shame on them. I didn't even read the article, I wasn't in the mood to upset myself... but don't these guys GET that if they BED a fat woman... er... they must be turned on by her to manage it!!! No amount of imagining your fantasy partner can make you hard if your bed partner turns your stomach! :doh:



I am SOOO glad you said that Ruby. I think guys that do that really are FA's but just don't have the courage to admit that they LIKE BBW's, so they use "hogging" as an excuse to get with one. Ladies I know that because of men like this and all the garbage that our media puts out makes things hard on BBW and FA's but please try not to become so cold that you wind up dissing the guys that actually WANT to be with you!! Don't give it up on the first date/night. If he really wants you he'll call back!!!!


----------



## Damon (Apr 1, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Noooo LOL I mean the guys in Scotland! I think about 99% of the FAs are, for sure. There are NO bbw groups or even a club night. For the simple reason guys will never admit to it. A cultural thing Im sure, very macho thing. Grrrrr. C'est la vie.



Ok I know I'm gonna cath some some shit for this but I gotta ask. Why is it that plus sized women are more accepatable in the black community???


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 1, 2007)

Damon said:


> Ok I know I'm gonna cath some some shit for this but I gotta ask. Why is it that plus sized women are more accepatable in the black community???




Black people aren't as full of sh*t as some of us white people? Just taking a guess.....


----------



## Damon (Apr 1, 2007)

Jes said:


> uh...not so sure about this one.
> 
> I wonder...does everyone truly believe that a man can't get an erection/complete the sex act unless he's truly attracted to his partner? I've always found a lot of fault with this argument. I personally don't think it's true.
> 
> In the case of the story, yes, i absolutely believe some of these guys are FAs (hello, mr 'i masturbate to fat porn'). Then again, it could simply be that they're conditioned to be aroused by what stimulates them mentally, which could be horrible behavior and power over another's debasement. That's heady stuff. ANd erection-producing, I'm sure.



That is a very interesting view point Jes.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 2, 2007)

Okay, here's my question.........don't some of you think that activities similar to this go on every day in our own chat rooms?? We go on & on about the trolls who frequent there, yet they keep coming back. Why is that?
I don't think it's much different than this other dispicable activity called hagging, do you?


----------



## Jes (Apr 2, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Okay, here's my question.........don't some of you think that activities similar to this go on every day in our own chat rooms?? We go on & on about the trolls who frequent there, yet they keep coming back. Why is that?
> I don't think it's much different than this other dispicable activity called hagging, do you?


I hadn't though of that, but I do think you're onto something.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 2, 2007)

I find it interesting that they consider (at least the one guy in the article) a woman to be a "pig" at 5'5" and 160/170 lbs. DOUBTFUL that they are going to seriously ASK these women "SO, how much are you packing, piggy?" and get an honest answer, thus making it a rough estimate. How in the HELL is 5'5" at that weight fat? I mean, really. 

I can't wait for one of these men to get herpes simplex on their dick because some slut sucks them off in a dark alley with a cold sore. Or because they have another "Ford Explorer" experience, and lo-and-behold, he then has to explain how he got his crabs from his drinking buddy.

And like Ren, I see "Closet FA" written all over this.


----------



## Jane (Apr 2, 2007)

imfree said:


> Jes, you do bring up an interesting point, but regardless, it still depends on what's going on in the man's mind. Love, attraction, or physical contact, or the desire to abuse, then to further complicate things, the man may not even fully understand why he even got an errection in the first place.
> A few people in these forums question my mental condition, anyway, so my opinions shouldn't be taken too seriously---and that's my disclaimer.



When people are aroused, the mind has little to do with what happens, and one can become aroused without physical contact.


----------



## imfree (Apr 2, 2007)

Jane said:


> When people are aroused, the mind has little to do with what happens, and one can become aroused without physical contact.


 That's a good point. I'm still thinking about that one. Arousal without physical contact is a real occurance. I can see how an aroused person's mind could be driven into a non-linear region, much like an over-driven guitar amp would distort the instrument's sound. In that event, the person's mind would seem to have little to do with behavior. I know my amplifiers and MY MIND have been SEVERELY over-driven before! My behavior is peaceful.Respectfully, Edgar


----------



## Kingplaya4 (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't think you women should get all distraught over this. I hung out with a lot of different types of guys while at college, and I've never heard of this supposed "phenomena". Don't get me wrong, a lot of guys were after one night stands at that only, but I never heard of "let's go hogging tonight" or I'm going to pick up a fat chick for some fun tonight. Guys pretty much go after what they like, and if they can't get it, they'll settle for the closest they can get to it. Guys that like skinny chicks go for skinny chicks end of story. I'm sure there's some psychopaths out there that get strange sexual kicks out of humiliating people, but this isn't the norm.

Of course sometimes regular guys will end up dating someone outside their norm. I dated a skinny woman several months ago, just because I thought she was a nice person even though I wasn't especially attracted to her. I'm sure the reverse happens as well, but its not necessarily mean spirited, it may just be a guy giving someone a chance that he wouldn't usually think of.

To the post two up from mine, guys have no clue on women's weight. Until I dated a couple of girls that didn't have any embarrassment over being completely honest I didn't either. I underguessed both of them by over 40 pounds and I wasn't trying to win any flattery prizes. The media tells us the average woman is like 120 pounds, and most of us guys don't realize this is an incredibly scrawny woman unless she is very short and small boned. So when guys see a woman that's 220 pounds or so, they think oh she's way over 120, might even be 160 lol.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 2, 2007)

Good point, Kingplaya. I remember reading a novel in which one of the female characters was so massively obese that she was unable to rise from a sofa without assistance -- at 180 pounds.


----------



## Jes (Apr 2, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Good point, Kingplaya. I remember reading a novel in which one of the female characters was so massively obese that she was unable to rise from a sofa without assistance -- at 180 pounds.



Yes, I believe that book was called:
My Left Foot.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 2, 2007)

Kingplaya4 said:


> I don't think you women should get all distraught over this.



I dunno why, but this line being posted by someone with "playa" in their name strikes me as funny.

/just sayin'


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 2, 2007)

*Reads the posts while eating a handful of Oreos and a large chocolate milk, and wonders if there is such a thing as "hungry-hippoing"


----------



## imfree (Apr 2, 2007)

Lovelyone said:


> *Reads the posts while eating a handful of Oreos and a large chocolate milk, and wonders if there is such a thing as "hungry-hippoing"


 If there was, it would probably be most degrading to be "hungry-
hippoed! You'd probably be better off to meet a real FA who is
genuinely attracted to big gals, LOL.


----------



## Russell Williams (Apr 3, 2007)

I went to the website and sent the following comment:

The "Let's Go Hogging" T-shirt. What are the limits you allow? Do you allow "let's go cooning T-shirts". Wopping T-shirts? Yidding T-shirts? What about "let's go beat up a queer" T-shirts?
I am simply wondering if fat women are the only group you allow to be ridiculed or if you will allow ridicule of other groups?
If you only allow ridicule of fat women, why are they considered so special?
Yours truly
Russell Williamsfat activist


Other interested people may look at the product at the following:


http://www.cafepress.com/buy/fat ch...615/pNo_79197615/id_14905097/opt_/pg_/c_/fpt_
Below is a list of things they do not allow:
General Guidelines for Prohibited Content
	Content that may infringe on the rights of a third a party. 
	Items that make inappropriate use of Nazi symbols and glamorize the actions of Hitler. 
	Use of marks that signify hate towards another group of people. 
	Hate and/or racist terms. 
	Inappropriate content or nudity that is not artistic in nature. 
	Content that exploits images or the likeness of minors. 
	Obscene and vulgar comments and offensive remarks that harass, threaten, defame or abuse others such as F*** (Ethnic Group). 
I wonder why, Lets Go Hogging is not considered an offensive remark.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 3, 2007)

Lovelyone said:


> *Reads the posts while eating a handful of Oreos and a large chocolate milk, and wonders if there is such a thing as "hungry-hippoing"



ROFL!!! That is too much, Lovely!

More seriously, this "hogging" phenomenon hits home on two levels for me. As a human being, objectifying women like this is disgusting enough, and even more so in this case by taking advantage of women with low self-esteem. (I do not wish to imply that all or even most BBWs have low self-esteem, but there are many who do because of how bad society makes them feel for not being the "right" body shape.) This kind of act is really hurtful to these women, as it will make them feel already worse about themselves when what they need is positive affirmation to help them recognize that they are good people and loveable.

On a second level, as an FA, it bothers me because often times it is hard enough to convince a BBW that you find her attractive and aren't just after her because you perceive her as "easy." (It is not so hard for members of a community like Dimensions, with so many terrific role-models, to understand that big is beautiful, but there are too many BBWs who don't belong to fat-positive groups such as this one and who develop a hard shell to protect themselves against size-ism.) This sort of behavior merely reinforces the belief among some BBWs that no man could find her attractive and that anyone who says he does is just after one thing - a quick & easy lay. I don't want to be tarred with that brush - I've had enough short-term relationships when I was younger to know that is not what I want and that waiting to get to know the woman first is the best way to a great relationship. 

Hope everyone has a positive day.


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 3, 2007)

Russell Williams said:


> The "Let's Go Hogging" T-shirt.


Anybody else notice the irony that they're available in sizes up to a 4X?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 3, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Anybody else notice the irony that they're available in sizes up to a 4X?



Well, duh. What if the fat guys (who are, of course, socially acceptible) wanna go hogging for fat chicks (who are to be mocked by all of society)?

Gotta love double standards.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 3, 2007)

Kingplaya4 said:


> I don't think you women should get all distraught over this. I hung out with a lot of different types of guys while at college, and I've never heard of this supposed "phenomena". Don't get me wrong, a lot of guys were after one night stands at that only, but I never heard of "let's go hogging tonight" or I'm going to pick up a fat chick for some fun tonight. Guys pretty much go after what they like, and if they can't get it, they'll settle for the closest they can get to it. Guys that like skinny chicks go for skinny chicks end of story. I'm sure there's some psychopaths out there that get strange sexual kicks out of humiliating people, but this isn't the norm.
> 
> Of course sometimes regular guys will end up dating someone outside their norm. I dated a skinny woman several months ago, just because I thought she was a nice person even though I wasn't especially attracted to her. I'm sure the reverse happens as well, but its not necessarily mean spirited, it may just be a guy giving someone a chance that he wouldn't usually think of.
> 
> To the post two up from mine, guys have no clue on women's weight. Until I dated a couple of girls that didn't have any embarrassment over being completely honest I didn't either. I underguessed both of them by over 40 pounds and I wasn't trying to win any flattery prizes. The media tells us the average woman is like 120 pounds, and most of us guys don't realize this is an incredibly scrawny woman unless she is very short and small boned. So when guys see a woman that's 220 pounds or so, they think oh she's way over 120, might even be 160 lol.



How about a guy getting a little distraught over it? Hogging has been going on since I was a teen, and has likely gone on before my dating life (and I'm pretty old). There was a movie that came out in the early 90's called "Dogfight", about a bunch of guys who try to get the "ugliest" date, some fat, some with no teeth, you know, the usual roundup of "uglies" (which I assume they also had to bed down with). The one guy picks up this girl (played by Lili Taylor), who blows his mind by being a great date, and the guy ends up confessing the whole thing to her.....I won't blow the ending by telling you what happens.

My issue with what you have said is, unless I have misunderstood, is that guys will settle for anyone for sex, if who they want is not available. While that may be true, that doesn't make it right. It's unacceptable, and if the other person is engaging in sex knowing FULL WELL that they are a last choice, then they deserve no sympathy either. I've met many a girl who just wants to have sex for sex sake, and that's great......but when it comes to being last choice (girl OR guy), why the hell would you do it? 

Here's the other thing that you said that has me scratching my bald head.......*I'm sure the reverse happens as well, but its not necessarily mean spirited, it may just be a guy giving someone a chance that he wouldn't usually think of.*

Giving someone a chance that you wouldn't usually think of just means settling, and the other person, who may in fact be looking for a relationship over & above the sex, likely doesn't have a shot being seen in public with the other person. I dated a gal for a year who was much younger than I, gave me "a chance", yet would never be seen in public with me led me to the end of a very hurtful relationship.......her response??? I gave you a chance, but you're way older than me, and would never have worked out. So I walk away, hurt, thinking something is wrong with me, and she goes on like nothing happened, lying to herself about why she even dated me in the first place.

So, Playa........I hope you can clarify some of your comments. If I misunderstood, I apologize. I think on reflection, however, you'll see what I mean. 

BTW.......thanks to my buddy BlackJack, whose comments on this thread were on the money, and had me laughing my ass off.


----------



## Russell Williams (Apr 3, 2007)

Dear Russell Williams,

Thank you for contacting CafePress.com!

As you may know, CafePress.com provides an automated service to a rich and vibrant community of international users. Unfortunately, because our service is automated, sometimes content that is not consistent with our Content Usage Policy is posted on CafePress.com. We appreciate that you have brought this content to our attention and in order for us to look further into this matter please provide us with specific links to the merchandise in question. 





Best Regards,

Jessica S. 
Content Usage Associate 
(650) 655-3104 (O) 
(650) 240-0260 (F) 
www.cafepress.com


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 3, 2007)

You go, Russell! If you think it would be of any help, would it be worth other members of this board writing in with the same complaint? I would be proud to write a letter in support of getting the hogging reference off their site.


----------



## Pear320 (Apr 3, 2007)

After "thinking" about it, it really only takes a minute to send a note. Whenever I get "pissed" enough about something, I take it to the source . . so I sent this to CafePress.com earlier today. 


Hello,

I am writing concerning the "LET"S GO HOGGING" T-shirt that is being sold on your site. I was under the "assumption" that degrading and/or offensive remarks were not permitted. Not only is the term "LET"S GO HOGGING" terribly offensive and degrading to FAT women, but to ALL women.

If your company can offer a good reason for viewing this as an acceptable, non-sexist, non-degrading remark about women in general, I would very much like to hear it . .

Sincerely, 
(my signature)


----------



## Caligula (Apr 3, 2007)

well i'm 18 myself...and lol, I hang out with the jerkoff jocks at my school..and alot of them go out and do this every once and a while.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 4, 2007)

Caligula said:


> well i'm 18 myself...and lol, I hang out with the jerkoff jocks at my school..and alot of them go out and do this every once and a while.


And what is your reaction when they do this? Do you smile and nod indulgently, or do you tell them they're complete asses and you're ashamed to be seen with them? Or something else?


----------



## Damon (Apr 4, 2007)

Caligula said:


> well i'm 18 myself...and lol, I hang out with the jerkoff jocks at my school..and alot of them go out and do this every once and a while.



Why would you hang with a bunch of jerkoffs?


----------



## Caligula (Apr 4, 2007)

Damon said:


> Why would you hang with a bunch of jerkoffs?



We've been friends since something like 5th grade. So you know, they are jerkoffs to everyone, but I guess being as that we all hang out I'm a bit of a jerkoff as well. But they all kinda know I don't share the same disgust for fat chicks as they do, so they just rail on me a bit if I say anything. Usually when they do that I just chuckle and say "all of you are going to end up in hell for that". What do you want me to do in this situation? Yell and say "I wont be your friends anymore!" or something like that? We have been going around the city acting like big stuff for years, I just don't partake in all of it. Actually, as sad as it is most of they girls they do this to know whats going on and just want the sex. It's not really had to do if you go to the college campus and have a nice car (all drive BMW's) and look remotely decent (with the expectation of this one dude, they are actually pretty handsome guys). I'm just not usually a scum bag when it comes to women, wheres my friends are. I mean if they were going out and raping these girls than I wouldn't sit and do nothing, but when they go out just for the purpose of bedding a fat chick and leaving them than there is nothing I can do. I could tell their girlfriends..., but that what kind of a friend would I be?


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 5, 2007)

Caligula said:


> What do you want me to do in this situation? Yell and say "I wont be your friends anymore!" or something like that?


Yes.

Disassociate.


----------



## Damon (Apr 5, 2007)

Caligula said:


> We've been friends since something like 5th grade. So you know, they are jerkoffs to everyone, but I guess being as that we all hang out I'm a bit of a jerkoff as well. But they all kinda know I don't share the same disgust for fat chicks as they do, so they just rail on me a bit if I say anything. Usually when they do that I just chuckle and say "all of you are going to end up in hell for that". What do you want me to do in this situation? Yell and say "I wont be your friends anymore!" or something like that? We have been going around the city acting like big stuff for years, I just don't partake in all of it. Actually, as sad as it is most of they girls they do this to know whats going on and just want the sex. It's not really had to do if you go to the college campus and have a nice car (all drive BMW's) and look remotely decent (with the expectation of this one dude, they are actually pretty handsome guys). I'm just not usually a scum bag when it comes to women, wheres my friends are. I mean if they were going out and raping these girls than I wouldn't sit and do nothing, but when they go out just for the purpose of bedding a fat chick and leaving them than there is nothing I can do. I could tell their girlfriends..., but that what kind of a friend would I be?



Personally I wouldn't hang out with a bunch of guys who made fun of the women I dated. Do you think you girlfreind would approve of that?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 5, 2007)

Damon said:


> Personally I wouldn't hang out with a bunch of guys who made fun of the women I dated. Do you think you girlfreind would approve of that?



He's stated elsewhere that he only dates skinny girls because of his friends.

ETA: Found it.



Caligula said:


> 18 here. My only problem is that I only date skinny chicks who impress the people around me *idiot i know*...but once college starts I can start. Just figure ill keep my HS reputation to the core of the guy who gets the girl that everyone wants, plus I love my girlfriend now. Anyways yeah, im FA, but haven't really done anything about it. Pretty much if there is a really hot skinny chick or a really hot chubby chick ill go for the latter, but only if my current friends arn't around.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 5, 2007)

Caligula said:


> well i'm 18 myself...and lol, I hang out with the jerkoff jocks at my school..and alot of them go out and do this every once and a while.



I think we need to cut Caligula a bit of slack here. The first part of the sentence explains everything: he is 18. Does that mean he shouldn't try to change (e.g., hang out with more tolerant friends)? Of course not. Should we be a little less judgmental? Probably. 

I am sure that pretty much every FA has a story about "coming out," i.e., being open about their preference for BBWs. This could mean anything from telling friends about their likes in women to just asking a BBW out. I don't want to generalize, but guys face pressure to date women who are "conventionally" beautiful, and when they are younger, they tend to succumb to this pressure. It is nothing like the negative messaging that BBWs get every day, but you know that some people will comment in a less than positive manner if you date a BBW. It took me some time to be comfortable with my preference for BBWs and not care what others thought of it. I freely admit there was a time I didn't date BBWs because I was afraid of the reaction of my peers. I'm not proud of this, but I also know that I was not alone in it either. Ultimately, by finding out that I was not alone in my preference and by growing as a person, I have been blessed to have some wonderful relationships with some really beautiful (and I mean this emotionally as well as physically) women.

In our youth, there definitely is a pressure to conform, and it takes time to get over that. Eventually you will get past this pressure, Caligula, and open yourself to some truly marvelous experiences in life. You will also find that true friendship doesn't mean you cannot express disagreement with them and condemn some of their actions. To not do so would mean not being true to yourself, and you will one day find that that is the most important thing in the world.

Best of luck on that journey to adulthood.

Klaus

P.S. I don't mean to judge, but as a student of history, I can say without a doubt that Caligula was a truly horrible person, with no redeeming features. You may wish to reconsider that screenname. - KVW


----------



## Jes (Apr 5, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> He's stated elsewhere that he only dates skinny girls because of his friends.
> 
> ETA: Found it.


Oh, dont' worry. He'll go to hell for it!


----------



## Jes (Apr 5, 2007)

Damon said:


> Personally I wouldn't hang out with a bunch of guys who made fun of the women I dated. Do you think you girlfreind would approve of that?


What makes you think he has a fat GF? 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Damon (Apr 5, 2007)

Jes said:


> What makes you think he has a fat GF?
> 
> Just sayin'.




I assumed and made an ASS of myself. About the 18 year old thing, I guess I can relate to that. It takes a while for most people to figure out who they are and what they like and there is alot of pressure out there to conform. I remember getting dawged out when i was like 15/16 for liking a big girl. Never went out with her but that another story.......................


----------



## Jes (Apr 5, 2007)

Damon said:


> I assumed and made an ASS of myself. About the 18 year old thing, I guess I can relate to that. It takes a while for most people to figure out who they are and what they like and there is alot of pressure out there to conform. I remember getting dawged out when i was like 15/16 for liking a big girl. Never went out with her but that another story.......................



FYI: i'm definitely not calling you an ass!


----------



## Damon (Apr 5, 2007)

Jes said:


> FYI: i'm definitely not calling you an ass!



I know, I was calling me an ass


----------



## imfree (Apr 5, 2007)

Damon said:


> I know, I was calling me an ass


 It's been a LONG TIME for me, but, like me, I'm sure
they taught you not to assume in boot camp. You're a cool dude, my brother in arms.
USAF Veteran,
Edgar


----------



## elle camino (Apr 5, 2007)

guys, this caligula kid is the same one who made that big 'my friends are assholes who hate fat girls oh god what on EARTH can i possibly do about this' thread a while ago. i'm sure if you ran a search from his profile you'd find it, if you're so inclined.
i'm not. 
point is: he's long since gotten all the solid advice we have to give on this topic, and totally ignored it. his reactions were limited to (basicially) 'yeah but i want to be popular, and my popular friends would disown me for dating fat girls! HOW OH HOW DO I MAINTAIN MY PRECIOUS HIGHSCHOOL POPULARITY??' 
my theory: he's either a weirdo troll who only posts here to remind us that lots of people are morons, or he's honestly just the most helplessly stupid person who's ever successfully worked a keyboard. being young is not an excuse for being a coward, and i'm sure the gobs of 18-22 year old FAs on this board will agree with me on that. 
all that to say: best to just ignore the guy.


----------



## Damon (Apr 5, 2007)

elle camino said:


> guys, this caligula kid is the same one who made that big 'my friends are assholes who hate fat girls oh god what on EARTH can i possibly do about this' thread a while ago. i'm sure if you ran a search from his profile you'd find it, if you're so inclined.
> i'm not.
> point is: he's long since gotten all the solid advice we have to give on this topic, and totally ignored it. his reactions were limited to (basicially) 'yeah but i want to be popular, and my popular friends would disown me for dating fat girls! HOW OH HOW DO I MAINTAIN MY PRECIOUS HIGHSCHOOL POPULARITY??'
> my theory: he's either a weirdo troll who only posts here to remind us that lots of people are morons, or he's honestly just the most helplessly stupid person who's ever successfully worked a keyboard. being young is not an excuse for being a coward, and i'm sure the gobs of 18-22 year old FAs on this board will agree with me on that.
> all that to say: best to just ignore the guy.





Good point. i think one of the keys to being happy is not giving a fuck about what others think.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Apr 5, 2007)

It's sad what people will do for pleasure.These men just don't get it do they?What a pity.Fat Girls Rule!


----------



## Caligula (Apr 5, 2007)

lol, sheesh. All these accusations. Troll? Hardly, I post in many topics. This has only come up twice and if it does I type about it, because I certainly cant talk about it with anyone I know. I'm not going to rock the boat at the end of senior year..thats all I was saying. I'm 18 and yeah, I care what my friends think. In 1 years time I won't. Perhaps you guys forgot high school clicks? Still exist. I'm not trying to be a jerkoff, but when I'm older and don't bring girls home to my parents right away I can start doing what I want. I was just commenting that I have a few friends that do it and a few people asked me what I do about it. So I explained the situation. And no, my girlfriend isn't heavy, but I love her anyways..we already agreed to split before college anyways. It's not like I don't want to take you peoples advice, but I merely can not at this stage. The way my family and father works is that you have to give the right impression, and when he takes me to his little get togethers to meet the guys he works with and "establish contacts" as he calls it, he expects me to show up with what everyone else considers arm candy, or not come with anyone. College is different, and I'm definantly looking forward to it. Someone asked, so I responded. Thats all, didn't try to start anything and since this is the only place that I can actually talk about anything remotly like that I sometimes tend to run on about it. My bad.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 5, 2007)

Luvs2laff said:


> P.S. I don't mean to judge, but as a student of history, I can say without a doubt that Caligula was a truly horrible person, with no redeeming features. You may wish to reconsider that screenname. - KVW



Lol, yeah I know. I love history as well, its my nickname at school, because I went to/had/am at a lot of crazy parties and stuff like that. From what I understand he threw extravagant parties? No? Anyhows, It was just for that.


----------



## IceTeaPrincess (Apr 5, 2007)

Maybe big girls who frequent the clubs & bars where this type of stuff typically goes on should wear "Let's Go Misogynist Jock Idiot Hunting" shirts. 
With a picture of a typical jock looking guy's head on a wall trophy 
plaque like a deer.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 5, 2007)

Caligula said:


> College is different



Based on what I've read of yours, it's not gonna be any different unless you grow a pair and stand up for your preferences.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 5, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Based on what I've read of yours, it's not gonna be any different unless you grow a pair and stand up for your preferences.



I'm hardly a coward, but when your with people who you haven't known your whole life things are different for me. I could care less what most people think, but if it's people who know me as one type of person it's different. Understand?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 5, 2007)

Caligula said:


> I'm hardly a coward, but when your with people who you haven't known your whole life things are different for me. _I could care less_ what most people think, *but if *it's people who know me as one type of person_ it's different_. Understand?



No. 
You DO care what people think - _exceedlingly _so. You SAID so right up there^
So just GO with that and stop stamping your foot like a child trying to insist it's any different. 

Slap on a wool coat and "baaa" like you should. Accept your mediocrity and stop trying to play with the cool fat-loving kids.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 5, 2007)

Caligula, you clearly have a lot of growing up to do, and that's fine... most people here didn't do it while they were on a web board with a bunch of people 20 years their senior and experience telling them what a fuck up they are, they did it at home alone and no one knew. So yeah, you're getting a lot of shit for it, but I guess that's just part of the times. 

However, I'm still glad you're here because this place should, over time, show you the many errors of your ways and get you living your OWN life, not one just for the approval of a bunch of people. That's not life, never will be. 

If you think you can't be honest with the people who know you best/longest/love you most... then I think the only person you're really kidding is yourself. 

I hope being here helps you find a better path to being your true self.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 6, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> No.
> You DO care what people think - _exceedlingly _so. You SAID so right up there^
> So just GO with that and stop stamping your foot like a child trying to insist it's any different.
> 
> Slap on a wool coat and "baaa" like you should. Accept your mediocrity and stop trying to play with the cool fat-loving kids.



Lol, sheesh. Rough crowd. I was referring to the people around me now who I have known for 11+ years. When I go places such as Europe over the summer I'm a 100% different person. That's what I meant, around my current friends I guess I am a "coward" but I consider it more a calculation of whats sensible at the time. There is only so much freedom you can have living at home. And honestly, you wouldn't speak like that to my face if you met me, so why do it online?


----------



## Caligula (Apr 6, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Caligula, you clearly have a lot of growing up to do, and that's fine... most people here didn't do it while they were on a web board with a bunch of people 20 years their senior and experience telling them what a fuck up they are, they did it at home alone and no one knew. So yeah, you're getting a lot of shit for it, but I guess that's just part of the times.
> 
> However, I'm still glad you're here because this place should, over time, show you the many errors of your ways and get you living your OWN life, not one just for the approval of a bunch of people. That's not life, never will be.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words Anne Marie, and I didn't mean to make this thread about me. I just posted a one line comment and checked back and there were a few responses and it just led off to this. Anyways, I realize I have growing up to do, but while many folks tell me to grow up I'm not in a position where I can completely do that, yet. That's all. Thanks again, and I hope I didn't stir up so much ill will here, lol.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 6, 2007)

Caligula said:


> Lol, yeah I know. I love history as well, its my nickname at school, because I went to/had/am at a lot of crazy parties and stuff like that. From what I understand he threw extravagant parties? No? Anyhows, It was just for that.



Yes, he did throw extravagant parties. He also slept with his sisters and killed off a good part of his family, among other indecent acts...


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 6, 2007)

Caligula said:


> And honestly, you wouldn't speak like that to my face if you met me, so why do it online?



What says I wouldn't?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 6, 2007)

I think I got this kid figured out. I've been reserving my comments to see what else he had to say. I guess it's easy passing it off as just being a kid, but being a disrespectful kid has no excuse. In other words, hogging, at least to him, is a sort of fun activity that he thinks he MAY grow out of. While that may be true, I feel that his disrespect shown in some of his comments is something that will stay with him for a long time, unless HE chooses to change that part of his life. 
So being a kid makes that okay..............but this comment sounded awfully adult.


> Originally Posted by Caligula
> And honestly, you wouldn't speak like that to my face if you met me, so why do it online?


So, I'm kinda seeing someone who uses his youth to excuse bad behavior, but wants to be treated with respect by those he feels who speak to him in a disrespectful manner. Can't be one sided, bro............grow up.

And trust me, I WILL speak to you like that to your face,


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 6, 2007)

Caligula said:


> Lol, sheesh. Rough crowd. I was referring to the people around me now who I have known for 11+ years. When I go places such as Europe over the summer I'm a 100% different person. That's what I meant, around my current friends I guess I am a "coward" but I consider it more a calculation of whats sensible at the time. There is only so much freedom you can have living at home. And honestly, you wouldn't speak like that to my face if you met me, so why do it online?


You don't know me either. 

And yeah, I would, I'm kinda mean that way.

You contradict yourself in almost every post you write. Sometimes blind hypocrisy is amusing... but other times its downright irritating when someone arrogantly chest-thumps it over and over and over. 

You would be the latter example.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 6, 2007)

Caligula, you are obviously a tool. To everything. To your friends, your oh-so-precious high school standing, this father of yours. You're obviously a coward, because you would not budge even a LITTLE BIT out of your comfort zone to stand up for what you want. 

You won't even voice your disapproval of your friends' hogging. Yet you would if they were rapists? How would you know? 

You're a tool, and would just take their word for it. "Oh, she wanted it so badly, so I gave it to her." You don't know what rape is, boy. 

It's not some maniac jumping out of the bushes. It's your friend bedding a woman who shows her non-committal to the situation by constantly saying "no," by showing her discomfort physically, by fighting back physically. Yet you would just think, by your friend's account, that "she was playing rough, hard to get."

And what is fat to you?
If you even want a fat girl. 

Probably a whole whopping 170lbs? Well, sonny, I'm near that, and hardly what these fine folks, hell, the world, would consider "fat."

How about you do all the women of the world a favor and stay away completely? 

And, Caligula: IT IS YOU'RE, NOT YOUR. YOU'RE. GET IT? YOU ARE = YOU'RE. NOT YOUR. Stop being an idiot, and pay attention in your classes, instead of worrying about these asshat "friends" of yours.


----------



## Mikey (Apr 6, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> Ok Someone sent me this article and this is what scares me being a BBW.......This is something I have a huge problem with. Have any of you ever heard about hogging?
> Here is the link to this article.
> 
> http://www.clevescene.com/issues/2003-10-01/news/feature.html




When I was at the University of Wisconsin-Madison they called them "Pig Parties." I always tried to disuade the participants and never got involved. When I could I would try to signal to the "victims" that they should get away. It totally disgusted me how anyone could treat another human being with such cruelty, disdane and callousness!! People are just jerks sometimes!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 6, 2007)

Caligula said:


> I could tell their girlfriends..., but that what kind of a friend would I be?



Um, one who cares more about what's right than what's acceptable? If I was you I'd tell them in a second. -.-

=Divals


----------



## aeris (Apr 6, 2007)

This thread's got me all paranoid now  More so than usual anyways...


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2007)

aeris said:


> This thread's got me all paranoid now  More so than usual anyways...



Right?











pants


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2007)

to the topic:

here's the title of a conf. talk at the Pop Culture conference going on right now:

Fat Women as Easy Targets: Achieving Masculinity through Hogging

Jeannine Gailey, Texas Christian University


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2007)

aeris said:


> This thread's got me all paranoid now  More so than usual anyways...




Lol- I had a hard mistrust system of men instilled in me wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy before I read this thread


----------



## crazygrad (Apr 6, 2007)

Caligula,
I have a question for you- if you can't even tell people you don't think they should dehumanize women by calling them hogs, do you really think you'll suddenly be able to be the person you suspect you are in college? Do you really think you won't experience peer pressure in college? That there won't be cliques? You are sadly mistaken if you think so. If you can't imagine being able to bring a fat girl home to mom and dad now, do you think that will change in two years? If so,why do you think your relationship will be so different? If appearances and popularity are so important to you today, why do you think they will not be in a few months in college? I'm not trying to judge you, I just want to give you some food for thought to help you think about who you are and the person you think you will be.

And as far as your friends not being rapists, securing sex under false pretenses is a form of rape because consent is not being granted with honest information. This isn't to say that every time one of your friends "hogs," he's lying to the PERSON he's screwing, but I'm sure sometimes that happens, because yes, there ARE fat chicks would say NO if they knew they were just an easy mark to fuck because they were seen as easy and desperate since they were too fat to be treated with respect.

I'm also going to suggest that it is the actions of other men that make hogging possible. Was it Blackjack or wrestlingguy that wrote a few pages that men should be outraged by this? Well, this keeps happening because men make a psychological space for it to be acceptable. They laugh when their friends recount their stories. They listen without comment at the latest tales. They go to parties with the purpose of showing off their little piggie. I don't mean all men- just making a generalization. And yeah, if you just chuckle when your friends talk about this, then you are part of problem.


----------



## crazygrad (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey, Jes, which conference is that at? Is there a link to the abstract or conference schedule?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2007)

I really only have one thing to say to Caligula- if these people you call friends treat other human beings this way and you don't even feel able to tell them your personal preferences, why would you expect them to be good friends to you in your times of need/trouble? They sound like people that would turn on you in an instant......


----------



## imfree (Apr 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol- I had a hard mistrust system of men instilled in me wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy before I read this thread


 Those men have put me in a world of hurt. Some
women won't trust me or even hear what I have to say, because
of abuse from other men.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2007)

imfree said:


> Those men have put me in a world of hurt. Some
> women won't trust me or even hear what I have to say, because
> of abuse from other men.



Fortunately, it's the nice men in the world that make the difference of how we perceive the world and feel hope for the future


----------



## imfree (Apr 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Fortunately, it's the nice men in the world that make the difference of how we perceive the world and feel hope for the future


 AMEN, Sis!, and I do a lot of praying, too! My hurt is very deep.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 6, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> I think I got this kid figured out. I've been reserving my comments to see what else he had to say. I guess it's easy passing it off as just being a kid, but being a disrespectful kid has no excuse. In other words, hogging, at least to him, is a sort of fun activity that he thinks he MAY grow out of. While that may be true, I feel that his disrespect shown in some of his comments is something that will stay with him for a long time, unless HE chooses to change that part of his life.
> So being a kid makes that okay..............but this comment sounded awfully adult.
> So, I'm kinda seeing someone who uses his youth to excuse bad behavior, but wants to be treated with respect by those he feels who speak to him in a disrespectful manner. Can't be one sided, bro............grow up.
> 
> And trust me, I WILL speak to you like that to your face,




Woah, woah, woah...when did I say that I partook in this behavior? I said that I have a couple friends who do it. I think you misunderstand, because in no way do I condone what they do.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I really only have one thing to say to Caligula- if these people you call friends treat other human beings this way and you don't even feel able to tell them your personal preferences, why would you expect them to be good friends to you in your times of need/trouble? They sound like people that would turn on you in an instant......



Despite what they sound like they are actually great friends of mine and through out the years we have put them before ourselves. It's a tight knit group, they just don't have much respect for people. Fat or thin.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 6, 2007)

Luvs2laff said:


> Yes, he did throw extravagant parties. He also slept with his sisters and killed off a good part of his family, among other indecent acts...



Sure, doesn't mean its not a cool name. I named my bunny (yeah, I get a lot of heat for having a bunny ) Caligula a couple years ago, and shes the most gentle animal in the world, there is nothing in a name. Stop looking so far into it.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 7, 2007)

Caligula said:


> Woah, woah, woah...when did I say that I partook in this behavior? I said that I have a couple friends who do it. I think you misunderstand, because in no way do I condone what they do.



If you don't condone it, then why the hell don't you say this to them?

By standing idly by, you're giving them permission to be fuckwads. And unless you say something, they're just gonna keep on rapin'.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 7, 2007)

Caligula said:


> Despite what they sound like they are actually great friends of mine and through out the years we have put them before ourselves. It's a tight knit group, they just don't have much respect for people. Fat or thin.



Good choice of friends there. I too aspire to have friends who don't respect anyone. Any tips?


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 7, 2007)

I call troll.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 8, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> If you don't condone it, then why the hell don't you say this to them?
> 
> By standing idly by, you're giving them permission to be fuckwads. And unless you say something, they're just gonna keep on rapin'.



Buddy, this is not at all rape. If people go out with the sole purpose of getting laid and achieve that than how is it rape? I stand idly by because 99% of the times the girls just want some as well, and honestly, I don't care what they do. If it's not hurting any thing more than someones feelings (Most women get their feelings hurt by men anyways, no mater if they are thin, fat, tall or short) than it's hardly an issue to me. I tell them its probably a bad thing what they are doing and it will come back to them, but thats it. Why do I have to play Jesus? I myself am polite, and if someone is over stepping and seriously offending some one I have no problem stepping up, but when a bunch of my friends are sitting around playing poker or what ever and decide to go out and have some fun than how is it a problem? First off they are nice to the girls, because it's a bit of a competition. Second off they don't treat them like shit like the people in the article do. All they do is see who gets the fattest chick in bed. Winner gets some money or what ever. That they just get up and leave and never see them again.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 8, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Good choice of friends there. I too aspire to have friends who don't respect anyone. Any tips?



Play lacrosse/baseball at a private school with guys who are naturally gifted in everything and know it. Considerng you have to be some what of a dick to get "in" on the team and you have to have a good amount of money to get into the school than it sets itself up. Sorta happens naturally.


----------



## Mini (Apr 8, 2007)

My "read" of Caligula:

1) Rich parents don't give a shit about him. Sent him off to private school to be rid of him.

2) Low self-esteem coupled with a desperate need for acceptance leads to him associating with people he knows are utterly worthless because they provide him with a surrogate family.

3) Has convinced himself that he'll grow a pair come college and sever old ties with aforementioned scumfucks; this serves the dual purpose of allowing him to think that he's "above" his friends' activities and also allows him to deal with the shame of repressing his desires.

No idea how accurate any of that is, and frankly I don't care. I'm just posting this because I don't want to go to bed yet.

Disclaimer out of the way, don't worry, dude. You're young and ignorant. With luck you'll get over it. With non-luck you'll be shot out of a cannon into a den of angry badgers.


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 8, 2007)

So who made the rule that you have to agree with everything people say and do to be friends with them? the way they treat women does not define them as a person. And besides, even if Caligula chose to take offence - which to an extent he seems to - what gives him the right to lay into a bunch of people who've done nothing to him over THEIR life choices?

Yes, it's idiotic and grossly disrespectful.

But sadly enough, people have that right - and if they exercise it, it does not invalidate them as a human being.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 8, 2007)

Caligula,
If you honestly BELIEVE that 99% of those girls "wanted" no-strings sex, you are even more naive than we give you credit for here (and your friends are lying to you). When I was that age (not all that long ago) all girls talked about was having BOYFRIENDS. All of us wanted relationships. I have quasi-siblings about that age now, and it's the same thing. For girls, for the most part, it's about relationships. And infatuation. And thinking they're in love. There's no way 99% of those girls are in it just for the sex. My guess? Your buddies are telling them something akin to "I'll only love you/date you/be friends with you if you have sex with me," and then leaving afterwards. Your friends are bastards, and quite honestly, you're just as much of a bastard for not speaking up for what you believe and telling them it's wrong to treat women like disposable toys. They're not going to change, and YOU are not going to change, until you grow a pair and start telling people what you believe. NOW.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 8, 2007)

Sojourner said:


> So who made the rule that you have to agree with everything people say and do to be friends with them? the way they treat women does not define them as a person. And besides, even if Caligula chose to take offence - which to an extent he seems to - what gives him the right to lay into a bunch of people who've done nothing to him over THEIR life choices?
> 
> Yes, it's idiotic and grossly disrespectful.
> 
> But sadly enough, people have that right - and if they exercise it, it does not invalidate them as a human being.


Wrong, Sojourner. People do NOT have a right to rape other people. And sex under false pretenses (as this has to be, at least part of the time) counts. These guys are assholes, and as their "friend" he absolutely has the right - no, the RESPONSIBILITY - to say "You're a d-ckwad. I don't agree with you treating women this way. Until you stop - I'm no longer your friend."


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 8, 2007)

Sojourner said:


> So who made the rule that you have to agree with everything people say and do to be friends with them? the way they treat women does not define them as a person. And besides, even if Caligula chose to take offence - which to an extent he seems to - what gives him the right to lay into a bunch of people who've done nothing to him over THEIR life choices?
> 
> Yes, it's idiotic and grossly disrespectful.
> 
> But sadly enough, people have that right - and if they exercise it, it does not invalidate them as a human being.



You're right, it doesn't invalidate them as human beings, but it can create several potential problems.
1. Guilt by Association. If your friends are jerks, you are considered one as 
well.
2. If you disagree with their actions, it limits the time & parameters of your
friendship with them. My time with my friends is limitless, thankfully.
3. Circle of influence. Like Rocky Balboa said in his first movie "If you hang
around with coconuts long enough, you become a coconut". Group
morality (or lack thereof) can rub off on someone at such an imprssionable
age, even though one with morality may try to resist it. Caligula has
already stated that he prefers not to openly criticize his friends for their
actions, typically the first step toward adopting the practice himself.

While I don't share the same views on life, politics, religion & sex with all of my friends, our essential morality, respect of both law & mores keep us together. I think I lost all of my murderer & rapist friends when I was young, thank goodness. Hopefully, Caligula will be equally lucky.


----------



## Damon (Apr 8, 2007)

Sojourner said:


> So who made the rule that you have to agree with everything people say and do to be friends with them? the way they treat women does not define them as a person. And besides, even if Caligula chose to take offence - which to an extent he seems to - what gives him the right to lay into a bunch of people who've done nothing to him over THEIR life choices?
> 
> Yes, it's idiotic and grossly disrespectful.
> 
> But sadly enough, people have that right - and if they exercise it, it does not invalidate them as a human being.



If I come home and slap my wife in the face, and and cheat on her its cool because it doesn't define me as a person, right?

Are there any real men in America anymore.


----------



## crazygrad (Apr 8, 2007)

Well, folks, Clearly Caligula is an asshat. All he wants to do is talk about his great rapist friends, defend them, and make excuses for his own shallow behaviour that he thinks he can give up in college, despite 18 years of practice at being an asshat.

Nothing we've said has given him a moment's pause, caused him a scintilla of personal reflection...

I'm through. Has anyone seen my duck??


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 8, 2007)

Caligula said:


> Play lacrosse/baseball at a private school with guys who are naturally gifted in everything and know it.



Hm. Not buying.

I am pretty much naturally gifted at everything: Intelligence, physical prowess, looks, but I don't sexually use and abuse anyone. I think if your pals have to resort to sleeping with "gross" women, my guess is they probably suck in quite a few areas.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 8, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> Well, folks, Clearly Caligula is an asshat. All he wants to do is talk about his great rapist friends, defend them, and make excuses for his own shallow behaviour that he thinks he can give up in college, despite 18 years of practice at being an asshat.
> 
> Nothing we've said has given him a moment's pause, caused him a scintilla of personal reflection...
> 
> I'm through. Has anyone seen my duck??



OHH! Ducks!

I think people can grow and change, but I'm not sure what the trigger is. Folks have said things to me when I've been a blundering asshat and sometimes it's stuck.


----------



## Tina (Apr 8, 2007)

Caligula said:


> Buddy, this is not at all rape. If people go out with the sole purpose of getting laid and achieve that than how is it rape? I stand idly by because 99% of the times the girls just want some as well, and honestly, I don't care what they do. If it's not hurting any thing more than someones feelings (Most women get their feelings hurt by men anyways, no mater if they are thin, fat, tall or short) than it's hardly an issue to me. I tell them its probably a bad thing what they are doing and it will come back to them, but thats it. Why do I have to play Jesus? I myself am polite, and if someone is over stepping and seriously offending some one I have no problem stepping up, but when a bunch of my friends are sitting around playing poker or what ever and decide to go out and have some fun than how is it a problem? First off they are nice to the girls, because it's a bit of a competition. Second off they don't treat them like shit like the people in the article do. All they do is see who gets the fattest chick in bed. Winner gets some money or what ever. That they just get up and leave and never see them again.



And so you think it's okay to talk about this like it's no big deal here because...? I think this thread has lost any negligible productivity it may have had. Thread closed.


----------

